# November 12



## Steel Hooked (Jun 29, 2009)

Wirelessly posted

Got 13 flounder last night in Destin, and 6 mullet in a cast net.


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Good haul, not as great, but a good time as well.*

Nice haul. We hit Pensacola pass and the wife got one! 

We hit the pass after a 35 minute boat ride from the Garcon Pt. Bridge area, jumped over to Ft. McCree, cruised the intercoastal, went by Sherman Cove, got run off by NAS MP's along the Navy Base (my bad), jumped back over to the Ft. Pickens and got one before a boat load of guys (8-12) in a pontoon boat with a hand held spot light came up behind us and jumped up in front of me with about 20' to spare. I watched them bob and weave all over the place. Sort of torqued me off, but I figured, maybe they don't know any better. That became apparent after watching them ground several times. 

I had to run the boat and let the wife gig as the incoming current was too strong for the trolling motor. At least we had a decent time, the water smoothed out after crossing the bay, and a decent trip was had by all. There were a lot of boats out at dusk. :thumbsup: 

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I have never gigged a Flounder (or anything else for that matter), but I have read some about it on here. 

You guys make it sound like a lot of fun.


.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Gigging is a lot of fun. Reminds me of hunting. Nice thing about gigging, it's easy. In the summertime, gigging at night sure beats fishing during the day. Daytime fishing is a beast with the high summer daytime temperatures.

Where I live in Texas, we gig until November. State law does not allow us to gig in the month of November. When December starts, most of the resident flounder have gone to the Gulf of Mexico to spawn.


----------

